# Girth Galls



## tim62988

I'm having some terrible issues with my thin skinned tennessee walker.

wrong halter will rub if left on for too long, grazing muzzle rubs without 2 fleece liners, and the girth goes in/out of rubbing.

I have tried an airflex & an older textured neoprene (with felt lining) both have ended up rubbing 

I have tried various amounts of tension from way to lose to a bit tighter than I would consider "ideal" just to see if that was where the issue was. 


Most of our trails are sandy so I'm guessing that is one of the issues as I have noticed the problem is much more pronounced after the days of sandy trails, but even on the days we ride at other locations the sores still occur at times.


so I figured those of you that are riding longer distances, varying conditions, and thin skinned horses would have some ideas for me to try.

do I go the route of a mohair string cinch? a merino wool cinch? 

I have read about putting vasaline or show sheen under the girth (but keeping away from the saddle) to help everything stay more comfortable, does it work? or just a band-aid for the wrong cinch?


I personally like the sound of the merino wool since I love a merino sock, and was told about one that one can buy replacement linings for so I could have a fresh/clean cover every day while we camp, then wash 3-4 liners at once or let one dry while riding in another but can't remember the brand, Professionals Choice has them with a removable lining but I have yet to find the replacement liners...


----------



## Dustbunny

My personal preference is a mohair string cinch/girth.
You may also have a problem with rigging placement, depending on your style saddle. If the cinch is too far forward you can get some nasty galls. 
Anywho, I like mohair string because it allows air, but it has to be in the right place.


----------



## Saddlebag

Neoprene causes the skin to break down. Mohair will draw moisture away which keeps the skin cooler. Now that the galls are there, even when healed, they will open up again as you're dealing with scar tissue. An old cowboy trick was to place a piece of real sheepskin over the sore, a piece about the size of the cinch ring. The belief was it protected the gall and the lanolin helped it heal.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Gall Salve Weaver Livestock Supply (Health Care - Wound Care)

Weaver AirFlex Roll Snug Straight Cinch - Horse.com

I rub gall salve on my thin skinned cremello and then use this cinch and he has not had a gall since the first one.


----------



## tim62988

the saddle is an Abetta and it has 2 rings, one right under the fender and one a bit farther back so not sure what my options would be for changing the rigging, or did you mean just the saddle itself sitting in the wrong position?

I use a product called Fiskes:
fiskes.ca

which works quite well at clearing the galls up (also good for fly repellent and applying to other wounds, we use it on our horses & I have some customers using it on their cows for different issues) 


would be nice to go back to my airflex if it's just a matter of changing the rigging as it was easy to clean at the end of a ride and would be dry for the next day vs buying a few cinches to cover me for multi day rides


----------



## churumbeque

Post a photo. That may help to see where the galls are


----------



## Dustbunny

tim62988 said:


> the saddle is an Abetta and it has 2 rings, one right under the fender and one a bit farther back so not sure what my options would be for changing the rigging, or did you mean just the saddle itself sitting in the wrong position?


 Many saddles have only one front rigging choice, and it is too far forward for some horses. I had Fabtron like that. The saddle went to a new owner and my horse was okay with another saddle. The saddle could too far forward or a bad fit, also.
A photo would help us.


----------



## tim62988

I will try to get a photo of my mare tomorrow or wednesday with and without the saddle so you guys can get a better idea of what I'm working with


----------



## smrobs

I second (or third) trying a mohair string cinch. If I don't let them get too nasty/dirty and I keep them adjusted correctly, I don't have problems with them galling even the most sensitive horses. Oh, and stay away from roper style cinches and the ones that have leather binding in the center like this









The roper style takes up more room and can make the galls worse if you are already having a fit problem. As for the leather middle, that will gall a horse like nobody's business.

You'll want to stick to this type, a regular straight cinch, with a nylon center...and make sure you keep it centered on the horse.










Also, when I was training for the public, I bought this stuff in bulk. Some may not believe me when I say so, but this actually helps the gall heal without having to give the horse time off. Just slather on a nice layer before the ride, rinse them off and slather on some more after the ride, and all but the very worst galls will be healed in just a few days. It won't sweat off and water won't rinse it off, plus, it keeps the bugs off the wound without having to apply any stinging fly spray to the area. I've used it on myself when I got a scrape or rope burn up at the barn (not something I'd use before a night on the town though as it does have a smell that most would consider unpleasant, not _bad _smelling, just not good either :wink.
Gall Salve Weaver Livestock Supply (Health Care - Wound Care)



ETA: Hahaha, I didn't realize I was linking the same salve as Dreamcatcher :lol:. Great minds think alike, it's amazing stuff.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! Yeah, I can't imagine not having Bickmore Gall Salve around! It's so good, I figure it's bound to get banned for some stupid reason.


----------



## smrobs

So long as they let us know before they ban it so I can fill my tack room up, I'm good :lol:.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

smrobs said:


> So long as they let us know before they ban it so I can fill my tack room up, I'm good :lol:.


LOL! Me too!:lol:


----------



## Bellasmom

I have a MFT that is very thin skinned. I went the mohair route first & she would still gall on the 3rd or 4th day of a long ride. I changed my saddle to a 3/4 rigging, use the Airflex girth (I like it because it is so easy to keep clean) and Showsheen her girth area prior to saddling up. It took some trial and error, but that combination is working well for me...she hasn't had a gall in close to a year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2scicrazed

Similar problem here. But my saddle horse is built short backed and big barrelled - this forces girths up right behind forelegs. There is no sliding it back. (And she's actually still needing weight across spine. She's not fat)

Daughter prefers riding English with one of those jump girths that are a bit stretchy at buckle. Could we get away with a girth cover?

She can switch to her western and I do have the string girths similar to the pictures shown. Would that be a better plan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

2scicrazed said:


> Similar problem here. But my saddle horse is built short backed and big barrelled - this forces girths up right behind forelegs. There is no sliding it back. (And she's actually still needing weight across spine. She's not fat)
> 
> Daughter prefers riding English with one of those jump girths that are a bit stretchy at buckle. Could we get away with a girth cover?
> 
> She can switch to her western and I do have the string girths similar to the pictures shown. Would that be a better plan?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have had really good luck using a real sheep fleece girth cover when I still rode English.


----------



## BlueSpark

you can get any good saddle shop to alter the rigging for you.

I fourth(?) the mohair cinch idea. My thin skinned arab galled with a fleece girth, and a felt girth, I finally bought a very expensive hospital felt girth guaranteed not to gall, and it was the worst. Finally had a saddle shop change the rigging to western, bought a really good quality mohair, and I couldn't be happier. No galls since.

I agree whole heartedly with smrobs comments about the type as well. Straight with no leather bit. I'm 100% sold on these cinches. They last forever too. Bork & Sons Cinchas


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I agree with the Mohair girth, but do make sure it is 100% real Mohair, not a less expensive Mohair blend. It makes a difference. 

Depending on the horse's conformation and the saddle, it may be helpful to change it to center fire rigging to get the girth out of the elbow area.

My thin skinned TB appreciated having the girth slightly loose, but she has big withers to keep the saddle in place, helped by a breastplate and crupper. I keep gall salve on hand, just in case, but I haven't needed it since switching to Mohair. It is a good idea have a couple girths on hand for multiday rides, especially if sandy or muddy.


----------



## liltuktuk

I sixth(?) the mohair cinch and green goop (gall salve) as I call it.

My mare used to get horrible galls when she was shedding out, no matter what cinch I used. But I've found that the green goop and a mohair cinch allows them to clear up the quickest.

Make sure you keep them clean (that reminds me...I have to clean mine).

Personally I've been using the roper style like Smrobs posted. I don't really know why, I just always have. I haven't had any issues, but I might have to try a straight style one next just to see.


----------



## smrobs

Liltuktuk, I mostly wanted them to avoid the roper style because we're not sure yet if there is a fit issue going on to cause the galling. If the cinch is already too far forward (like it often is on saddles that are rigged in the "full" position), then adding the width of a roper cinch will make it so much worse.

I also usually keep roper cinches on most my saddles because I rope occasionally and my saddle has a 7/8ths rigging so I need the extra surface area and the rigging sets it back a little farther from the elbows. I do have a couple of straight ones for the occasional horse that still ends up with it too far forward though.


----------



## jaydee

I only ride 'english' but I have the English version of the girth smrobs posted a pic of - has never let me down on a horse that's likely to get sore for any reason. I also have a sheepskin lined girth for my pinto who's really sensitive and that's made a huge difference to her


----------



## tim62988

Sorry I didn't get to the pictures as soon as I had hoped:

Pic of Sadie w/out a saddle: pic 005

Cinched up normally (not tightened but sits in that general area and you can see the rub, same rub on opposite side): pic 009

HOpefully this is an acceptable angle to judge saddle fit: pic 011

My attempt at crossfire rigging, looks odd to me but just not what I'm used to, with longer latigos is this worth a shot?: pic 013


----------



## smrobs

Yup, rigged in the full position so the cinch appears to be moving too far forward. Does your saddle settle a bit more forward while you're riding? With some longer latigos, the centerfire rigging you've got going on should help tremendously.


----------



## tim62988

The saddle does seem to settle a bit more forward while riding, generally walk or ride around for 5-10min and will have quite a bit of extra slack to take up while still not feeling overly tight, as I believe I have caused galling in the past from over-tightening.

Hate to change 2 things at once, but hopefully this week I will either find a mohair or merino wool cinch, and some longer latigos and see how it works.

more input is always welcome/appreciated


----------



## spookychick13

Quick questions, doesn't changing the rigging change the fit/pressure points of the saddle?
Also, how do you all clean your mohair/alpaca type cinches?
I rinsed mine off yesterday until the water ran clear. Hoping that's good enough?


----------



## Dustbunny

spookychick13 said:


> Also, how do you all clean your mohair/alpaca type cinches?
> I rinsed mine off yesterday until the water ran clear. Hoping that's good enough?


 That's what I do. Hand wash in cold water (no soap) and let them hang to dry. So far, so good.


----------



## smrobs

Terri, it might change the pressure points slightly when the horse is moving at liberty without a rider, but _with_ a rider, the entire bar is being pressed down anyway so there's not much difference there between the riggings. However, changing the rigging might change how the saddle moves with the horse. For example, a horse that was being rubbed on the loins in a "full" rigged saddle, might not have that trouble anymore with a centerfire rigging because there's not as much side-to-side at the back of the saddle.

As for cleaning cinches, I've got one of those $20 water jet pressure washers from TV. I use that until the water runs clear. If I've got a lot of hair on them, I'll gently use a rubber curry comb to work most of it out.


----------



## tim62988

sorry to dig up an old thread but wanted to give an update incase others were having the same issue.

Wife's pony has been lame all summer (ligament issue, just injected a few days ago so see what happens) so last week was our first real riding since June.

I went with the centerfire rigging, but also went with the Coolback & Woolback cinch covers both worked very well, rinsed between rides and let dry and they felt much nicer than the cheap cover that my wife's friend was using. Last morning we went for a short ride and I just used the airflex to see how it did, zero issues with that too although I don't think I would use just the airflex on long days since our camping area is about 95% sand so I think that with a bit more "fluff" the sand is less likely to get worked between the cinch/skin and be abrasive.


----------



## Saddlebag

Ditch the neoprene cinch. Neoprene is notorious for causing cinch galls plus your cinch is too wide. Switch to a mohair cinch, a natural material. Also one should never use webbing all the way around as there is no give.


----------



## ahop

I use sheepskin girths. Work well and have no problem with my thin skinned guy. Really like Triple E's as you can pull off and throw in washer. I use the contoured endurance ones w/elastic ends. They come straight also and have the choice of billet rigging or western style. You can also purchase just the sheepskin as a replacement (or as I do swap out when one is in the washer). A link to their site is: Girths


----------

